

Satellite Images Of The Ghost Cities Of China - cwan
http://www.businessinsider.com/pictures-chinese-ghost-cities-2010-12

======
DupDetector
In case you stumble across this item and find it interesting, this later
duplicate has got some comments:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2015447>

